# Pictures and comments - VIP South America Detailing Class at 3D in Stuart, Florida



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pictures and comments - VIP South America Detailing Class at 3D in Stuart, Florida*


On August 4th a & 5th it is our honor to hose a VIP hands-on detailing class for our 3D Team Members from South America, including people from,


Puerto Rico
Barbados
Mexico
Dominican Republic
Venezuela
Colombia


Here's a walk-through video I made last night before leaving the garage to show how much fun our class is going to have!









*FULL HOUSE!*

The pictures below were taken the night before the class started to showcase and document just how fun 3D Detailing Classes are plus all the cool cars you get to train on!

There are 7 cars inside the 3D Garage all ready for the first day of class tomorrow. Basically I walked through the garage before leaving for the night and took these pictures to show each car plus are incredible training facility.




















*That's Hector and Yancy in the background prepping work stations.*







































*Here you can see the assembly line system Yancy uses to get each detailing car set up with all the tools, pads and products each person will need for the first set of two cars.*




















*1957 Chevy Bel Air*












*1956 Ford Mainline*












*2015 Dodge Challenger*












*1962 Chevrolet Corvette*












*1966 Chevrolet Corvette*













*1934 Ford Cabriolet*












*1935 Chevrolet 2-door Sedan*












*More work stations. This shop is wired electrically so we can run 25 rotary polishers at one time and never blow a fuse!*





















*3D Bead It Up ready to go! Every car gets a final finishing touch with Bead It Up - amazing product and I show our team members how to use it and how to show others to use it.*













*Here at the 3D Training Academy in Stuart, Florida we are fully equipped with the complete line of 3D products for the students to use and test out.*












*Plenty of cold beverages to keep everyone hydrated throughout the day as there are actually no breaks except for about 15 minutes for lunch and then back to training.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...





*Not only will this class get to learn the proper and correct way to clean and protect canvas convertible tops but in this case they will also get to learn how to machine polish Isinglass flexible plastic windows.*












*This 1962 Corvette has wiper marks, swirls and scratches in the windshield and we teach both types of glass polishing in this class - Topical and Sub-Surface Glass polishing with the new 3D Glass Polish*



































































Bookmark this thread and check back next week to see all of the after pictures plush a glimpse of what these 100% hands-on, no chairs training classes look like!


----------

